# LF Malawi Cichlids



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Looking for:
-Pseudotropheus acei (must be 3"+)
-Copadichromis trewavasae
-colored male Protomelas steveni Taiwan Reef
-Aulonocara stuartgranti Ngara Flametail
-Aulonocara baenschi
-Placidochromis phenochilus Tanzania
-Labidochromis sp. perlmutt

May also be interested in other Malawi haps and peacocks, feel free to shoot me a pm or post in the thread with what you have.


Thanks


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Bump bump!


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

I've got 2 juvenile sunshine peacocks,1 juvenile strawberry a 1 adult red shoulder peacock. Also have an adult electric blue Ahli.


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Send me some pics!:lol:


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

I may also be interested in joining any group orders you are thinking of setting up (especially ones from the USA), depending on what the supplier has in stock.


----------



## EVANDU (Dec 30, 2010)

me too, i will join the group buy for africa cichild


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

To the top!


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Found a male D. compressiceps, still looking for the other ones.


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Anyone know where I can get these guys? I prefer to deal with people locally unless I can join in on a group order.


----------



## EVANDU (Dec 30, 2010)

check out Cichlaholic.com - Fish Lists
we may get more people buy fish from there.
i bought twice from him, great place to order and good price.


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Bought from Spencer Jack before. Mortality rate a little higher than I expected.


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Hello. i am not sure but i seen some that look just like the images for the Copadichromis trewavasae at pet lovers in abby today. maybe give them a call. Cheers


----------



## sakurachan1 (Mar 12, 2012)

I would join in the grp orders too if u guys start one. just let me noe.


----------



## tha604boi (May 21, 2010)

Sent u a pm


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Bump bump!


----------



## Sidius (Mar 25, 2012)

Currently working with fairdeal (Harold) on a Peacock/Hap order. The Pheno was on my list plus I bought a Copa Trew. on my last order from him. It could be some time before he sources them all out, but it might be worth PMing him about. I'll be organizing a group order from him once he has everything ready for me.


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Searching... Searching.... Stil searching!!!!!


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

To the top please!


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Bump, P. phenochilus order got cancelled so I'm still looking for them!


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Phenos found, now I'm looking for some Pseudotropheus acei that are larger than 3".


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

To the top, shrimp added!


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Shrimp found, bump bump!


----------

